# Suche Handbuch S7



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich such ein Handbuch von Siemens S7, oder ein Buch das die Programiersprache beschreibt und Beispiele enthält. 
Ich hab zwar Kenntnisse mit SPS, aber noch keine Erfahrung mit S7.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2005)

eine erste anlaufstellen sollte vieleicht mal die faq des forums sein.
dort findest du einige nützlich links.


zweiter schritt wäre begriffe wie"s7 buch" oder ähnliches in die suchfunktion einzugeben, das thema gabs hier schon öfters...


----------



## mo_at_burmt (31 August 2005)

Hallo,

wie wärs mit den "Originalen"?

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/simatic/portal/html_00/techdoku.htm

Gruß
Markus


----------

